

Show HN: Reddit/Hacker News clone for football (soccer) news, tactics, rumours - a_w
https://footylist.com

======
duiker101
if you build all of this, it's good practice. you might want to work a bit on
the design like the logo i suggest to keep it from making the top bar higher
than normal(each li element is 39px height, keep it like that), the font
colors(maybe use the same color of the "footy" part of the logo), a smaller
vote arrow, the comment text area look a bit out of place, try to algn it with
the line over it and make it more wide than tall.

Good luck.

~~~
a_w
Thanks for the great suggestions, and for your time! I will make the changes
right away.

------
youngdev
Its a good start. Why not expand into other supports?

~~~
a_w
Thanks.

May be in the future if this one becomes successful. For now I just want to
put all my energy into this project.

